# Piracy thread?



## Desert Hare (Feb 23, 2009)

I could have sword I read in the EULA that certain tpoics were a blatant nono.

Thusly, I'm curious as to why the Piracy thread is allowed to continue. 

Seems like some people openly admitting to DLing pirated books or having actually pirated. 

I am new, so maybe I'm overlooking something.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 24, 2009)

Admitting that you broke the law is okay.  

We do not support piracy, and will not allow others to support piracy on these boards - stating you've done it in the past is not support.  Posting a link to where you can download files illegally is actionable, and we ask you to report any such posts.

There are a small number of topics - mostly related to copyright law - that while nearly politics are so important to us that we do allow some discussion, so long as folks remain strictly civil about them.  Folks come and go, so periodically restating some of the truths and fictions of copyright law is useful to our community.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have....once or possibly twice in my life...exceeded the maximum legal speed limit for the roadway on which I was travelling.

DS


----------



## Lanefan (Feb 27, 2009)

I have....once or possibly twice in my life...stayed within the maximum legal speed limit for the roadway on which I was travelling.



Lanefan


----------



## Sabathius42 (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe...but doing 20 over the speed limit in Canadan speed limit is only like doing 6 or 7 over in American speed limit, so thats practically still legal.

DS


----------



## Lanefan (Mar 2, 2009)

Sabathius42 said:


> Maybe...but doing 20 over the speed limit in Canadan speed limit is only like doing 6 or 7 over in American speed limit, so thats practically still legal.



You guys also have the advantage of, for the most part, your speed limits being a bit more rational than ours; in terms of relating to the design of the road, etc.  If the (non-urban) road is designed to let you go 60, the speed limit is probably 60.  Here, it'd probably be 40; or 70 kmh. (which in part is why, when I drive to GenCon this summer, I'll be using the US roads as much as I can) 

Lanefan


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 2, 2009)

You know those tags on mattresses that say "Do Not Remove Under Penalty of Law"? Yeah, I remove them. 

That's how I roll.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 2, 2009)

jaerdaph said:


> You know those tags on mattresses that say "Do Not Remove Under Penalty of Law"? Yeah, I remove them.




No one ever seems to realize that those tags say, "Not to be removed _except by the consumer_".  If you bought that mattress you can do whatever you want with that tag. 

Now, if you removed the tag and used it to slice somebody's neck clean off their shoulders, wuxia style, then you'd be in trouble.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 2, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> No one ever seems to realize that those tags say, "Not to be removed _except by the *consumer*_".




Yeah but after I cut the tag off, I don't eat the mattress. 

*rimshot*


----------

